# Sealing Paracord



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Say I have a knife.
and say I want to put a paracord wrap on the handle. 
aaand say that this knife was going to be used for some gooey, bloody, messy things.
Has anyone used any kind of sealant on paracord to keep it from soaking up unwanted yuck?
maybe like snowseal wax for boots and shoes?
or a liquid sealant like something for wood?


I know most of the time the purpose of a paracord wrap is to have a length but this will be all of about a foot on this knife, so thats not real important.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never tried sealing paracord before but if the knife was going to get that messy I wouldn't bother wrapping the handle. 
BUT since we are talking about you and not me I would suggest taking a scrap piece of paracord and wrap it around a stick/piece of wood, then seal the paracord with whatever sealant you have then get the paracord all messy and after it dries or you rinse it off see what happens paracord and to the stick underneath the paracord wrap. 

My point is with using a stick/piece of wood is to test if you will get a lot of staining underneath the paracord wrap. Because later on that could start to stink, rust, etc.


----------



## Brian (Feb 8, 2014)

I've seen wax for weather proofing jackets might be worth a check on line 


Brian


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> I never tried sealing paracord before but if the knife was going to get that messy I wouldn't bother wrapping the handle.
> BUT since we are talking about you and not me I would suggest taking a scrap piece of paracord and wrap it around a stick/piece of wood, then seal the paracord with whatever sealant you have then get the paracord all messy and after it dries or you rinse it off see what happens paracord and to the stick underneath the paracord wrap.
> 
> My point is with using a stick/piece of wood is to test if you will get a lot of staining underneath the paracord wrap. Because later on that could start to stink, rust, etc.


I did think of that.. I was hoping maybe the sealant would seal to the metal, but i just dont think it will. 
Maybe some paracord micarta is in order... 
Or plasti-dip the handle first and wrap the sealed cord around that...
HMMM...........


----------



## puertorico321 (Mar 5, 2014)

Would scotchguard ( spray can type) be of any help? Maybe polyurethane but that woud be rough on the grip, I'd think.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

HardcoreSlot said:


> I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary, I'm scary.


:freakout:


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Vin said:


> :freakout:


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

HardcoreSlot said:


>


Your original post about wanting to blood stain a knife wrapped in paracord. I was being humorous. I am not funny today.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Vin I went looking to see when HardcoreSlot posted that post that you quoted. LOL!


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Vin I went looking to see when HardcoreSlot posted that post that you quoted. LOL!


Yeah, the old "forum quote switcharoo" always makes me laugh.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

I have never tried, might be worth looking into though! Epoxy maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## 2GuysPara-Cord (Apr 7, 2014)

Mink oil it... Buy some from a local boot shop... It will smell bad but so will deer guts


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone ever tried the stuff they use to seal shoes (can't think of what it is called). I use it on my Vans and the mud and crud wipe right off.


----------

